# Chest Help



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Looking for a bit of help with my chest. when I train my chest I never feel any kind of pump of pain the next day. I have looked for help from guys in the gym and looked at my technique as best as I can. I have been told alot of different things along the way to try help work my chest but nothing seems to work.

Could someone give some help with this, i really dont know where i'm going wrong. I've just got to the point were i'm fed up with not being able to work my chest to the point where is hurts and i know i've trained it. Just now I have sore front delts and tri's on my chest day.

Any help would be great.

Thanks Guys


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

What does your chest workout consist of?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

There are a lot of techniques to help bring on your chest, put up your usual chest routine this could aid members pick up on certain points you could change, one I have noticed is you state your anterior delts are sore after training? if you were to put the shoulder blades together and taking a slightly narrower grip this might help you target the pecs better.

That's just one thing but if you put your routine up i'm sure we could give many more pointers?!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If your front delts and triceps are feeling sore, then you aren't using the correct techniques when pressing. Slow negative, ellbows out. I think you might be better off doing just one pressing move and 2 fly movements, i.e. dumbell flys, pec dec, cable crossovers


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

What i do for my chest would be to start with incline press (bar or dumbbells) then i would move onto a flat press then a decline press. I do 4 sets and 10-12 reps for each. After i do my presses I turn to flys, I do a set of incline flys with dumbells and then cable cross overs. I would do 4 sets of 10-12 reps again on the dumbell flys but i would try do more reps on the cables.

This would be a normal workout for my chest, i always try push myself with the weight that i use so that the last few reps are really hard. I have tried to push my shoulder blades but never went for a narrower grip. This i will be trying on my next chest workout.

Hope this helps guys


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you contracting your target muscle (ie chest) when at the top of your press/movement?

You could also try mixing up the routine, try different exercise's or mix up the way you do your current routine.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

12 sets of bench "then" go on to flys?

you should be shagged out to say the least bud.....


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

This is something i have been told in the past. when i am doing my chest i try to contract my chest as hard as i can. I have mixed my chest workout up a few time, Yanny is saying to do more flys with only one press. Might give this a try see how i go. At this point i am willing to try any advice that is sent my way.


----------



## P2000vxim (Apr 17, 2011)

and squat!!!!

yes squats flood you entire system with lactic acid / growth hormone

for chest exercises i like sticking to the basics flat bench press db press incline, declines.

If your executing them correctly your chest will get hit

pinch the bench with your scapula (shoulder blades) and experiment with some huge drop sets 100 down to 60 down to 40 etc

failing that , just get implants


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

P2000vxim said:


> and squat!!!!
> 
> yes squats flood you entire system with lactic acid / growth hormone
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I am prob over thinking it, I will try break it down to the simple moves and keep my shoulder blades together. I will update next week on my next chest day.

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

what sort of grip do have on the bar-wide close ect?

when you say you press 10-12 reps could you do more or you done in?do you need a spot?

how much do you press?

does your chest feel sore the next day or day after ?

how long you been training ?

just trying to see how you train john..


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

wezo said:


> what sort of grip do have on the bar-wide close ect?
> 
> when you say you press 10-12 reps could you do more or you done in?do you need a spot?
> 
> ...


I would say i took a normal grip trying to have a right angle at my elbow to the bar.

I dont press alot as i'm not really that strong on my chest so with the bar i will put a max of 20kg on each side of the bar. I dont always have a spot with me but when i do i will go to the point where i cant push the bar back up. When i dont have a spot I dont take it that far incase i hurt myself.

My chest never gets sore.

I have been in the gym since i was 18 and i'm 27 now but I only really started to try add muscle about 2 years ago. So i would class my self as a noub at body building  before that I was just cardio for football and golf that i use to play

I hope this info helps wezo


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like you need to concentrate on isoloation work and form.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

What iv read your not doing much wrong might i suggest drop sets negatives forced reps-also you could lower the weight and do reps of 20-25 more volume training.flipside maybe over load barbell and do less reps of 3-5 intenisty training,dont forget to squeeze the chest at the top and strech at the bottom. you need find what works for you paul..


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks again for the help guy. I'll take every you all have said to the gym with me on my next chest day see how I get on.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You could also try pre exhausting your chest firstly with some flyes beforehand and pec dec work pullovers etc before any pressing and really tire them out then go for you bench this will give them a double hit =-)


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't lock out your elbows at the top of your bench

It keeps the emphasis on your chest and off your tris

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you have a hammer strength bench press like below? I prefer this than anything for feeling the muscle squeeze hen doing chest...


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

Loz said:


> You could also try pre exhausting your chest firstly with some flyes beforehand and pec dec work pullovers etc before any pressing and really tire them out then go for you bench this will give them a double hit =-)


This is something I'm going to do. Going to hit my chest tomorrow if I can and see how all the info I've gotten from here.



ronnie cutler said:


> Don't lock out your elbows at the top of your bench
> 
> It keeps the emphasis on your chest and off your tris
> 
> BodyPower promo code BPRT


I have always done this but thought it was to stop my joints hurting. Every days a school day. Even more so when I'm on here.


----------



## Ash1466868039 (Jan 21, 2013)

Chest started off as a weak Bodypart for me. One thing I found helped was to Pre exhaust the chest before pressing. Start off with a cable fly/peck deck and then some heavy flys and then move on to your presses flat bench/DB press etc. You will have to lower your weights but you will definitely feel your chest contacting more. You may find that when you do switch back to pressing first you will have a much better mind-muscle connection.

I am new to the site by the way, so hello to everyone


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Depending on what weight your using, drop your weight,. try this on the pec dec - start a lot lighter and concentrate on slowly dragging the handles in and squeeze and hold your chest for about 2 seconds at the top then release slowly . I dont hold onto the handles I have them kind of resting on the palm of my hands/ wrists so I can concentrate on squeezin my chest together rather than using too much weight and not getting that pump. This really works for me. - it may seem far too light to start with but by doing this you can really concentrate on getting that squeeze and hold perfected! I dont do a lot for my chest but im guaranteed to get a pump by doing this every time. and i hardly use any weight.

In time youll be able to up the weight.- but as you know its all about getting the pump, not how much weight you use. Hope this helps.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I am persistantly told I have a week chest (if only I wasn't blind and couldn't see this!!  )

I took Jay Cutlers advise (which is the same as above), more fly movements, less weight (to begin with) and more squeeze & hold.

I've made the best improvements to my chest by doing this over the last 12 months or so.


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the advice. Chest day last week was better but I still lack the connection between my mind and chest. This I hope will come in time. I have chest tomorrow so I will try doing the pec deck and cable flys first then do some pressing in after. I will let you know how I feel on Wednesday.


----------



## Johnboy1466868030 (May 28, 2012)

Wee update on this. Was in the gym tonight training chest and tried to put everything your guys have told me into action. I found this to be a really good chest workout, prob the best I've ever had. I still found it hard to really feel my chest working but I'm guessing that will come in time. I did notice that my shoulders are not sore at all compared to what they normally would be.

I started off with flys then did my presses and got a guy from the gym to spot me and check for my form. He said it looked all good. Only thing that did happen was when I was trying to keep my shoulder blades together I would get a tight/sharp pain behind my right shoulder blade. I don't know what is making this happen. Could be because I have a flexiabilty problem in that shoulder or just because I've never done it before. Any ideas?

Anyway thanks again guys it really has helped just need to keep at it now.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Best thing I ever did was DIPS, guys have been building chest this way since before benches and fancy machines. If you don't "feel" 3 sets of dips to failure you have no hope LOL.


----------

